# Affiliated resort versus developed resort



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 5, 2018)

Can someone explain to me what an affiliated resort is (MarBrisa) versus a developed resort?  What are the differences?  Is MarBrisa not a good place to own because it is affiliated not developed?  TIA


----------



## GT75 (Sep 5, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> Can someone explain to me what an affiliated resort is (MarBrisa) versus a developed resort?



Have you read the information in the Sticky - here.   That should give some basic information.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 5, 2018)

No what is Sticky?  I tried to do a search but nothing came up.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 5, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Have you read the information in the Sticky - here.   That should give some basic information.


I read it.  It is old and doesn't really answer my questions. I'm hoping there is someone else who can.  Thanks


----------



## magmue (Sep 5, 2018)

There is also this

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html

Scroll down just a little to the section titled "Resorts in the HGVC System"

Edited to add a big Thank You to the Tug members who created and have maintained all this information. I Favorited & Saved this article when I first started considering buying HGVC and, 1o months later, have referred to it more times than I can count.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 5, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> Can someone explain to me what an affiliated resort is (MarBrisa) versus a developed resort?  What are the differences?  Is MarBrisa not a good place to own because it is affiliated not developed?  TIA



The biggest concern about buying an affiliate is the possibility of HGVC dropping it from the club leaving owners with just the underlying deed. For the affiliates that HGVC are actively selling retail, like Marbrisa, I can’t see them ever dropping it. It would be bad publicity for them with upset owners who were sold on HGVC, likely the biggest selling point, only to have HGVC pull the rug out from under them. 

On site, Marbrisa looks no different than any other developed HGVC resort (HGVC branded). My Grand Pacific Palisades for comparison doesn’t have anything listed showing HGVC. However, I have 8400 HGVC Points if I elect to swap for my fixed week.

If interested in Marbrisa (which began as a Grand Pacific Resort), just confirm you are getting an HGVC week. I believe there are some old deeds that are still considered a Grand Pacific Resort.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 5, 2018)

Here is what I just found on a link posted above.  Awesome.  It is not affiliated. I think it might have started that way but converted.

*HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts* 

_Carlsbad, California_

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa

_Breckenridge, Colorado_

Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability]

_Captiva Island, Florida_

The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] 
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]]
South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]

_Ft. Meyers, Florida_

Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort

_Hutchinson Island, Florida_

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]

_Marco Island, Florida_

Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort 
The Surf Club of Marco
The Charter Club of Marco Beach

_Sanibel Island, Florida_

Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability] 
Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]

_Waikoloa, Hawaii_

The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort

_Las Vegas, Nevada_

Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club

_Orlando, Florida_

Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club

_Myrtle Beach, South Carolina_

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club
Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacation Club

_Hilton Head Island, South Carolina_

Ocean Oaks by Hilton Grand Vacation Club

_Tuscany, Italy_

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne

_Villamoura, Portugaly_

Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability]


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2018)

1. Many of the resorts listed above as "managed" are still affiliates.
-- Plantation Beach Club at IRP is on the list and I know that it's an affiliate.

2. It's extremely rare for an affiliate to drop out - like 2x in 25 yrs.
-- Even if it happens, HGVC members retain their membership.

The primary affiliate issues are these:
1. Joining HGVC is optional, so it's an extra step and not automatic.
-- but since Marbrisa is run by HGVC, that's likely to be seamless.
2. Usually, you're pre-booked for your week and cancel to get the points.
3. Cancelling can usually be done online, but sometimes a call is needed.

When I bought an affiliate, an onsite HGVC rep helped me add it to my account.
My first cotact w-Hilton was a reservation confirmation for my 1st week.
It kind'a freaked me out until I realized what was happening.
.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 5, 2018)

magmue said:


> There is also this
> 
> https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!  MarBrisa is not affiliated as someone thought


----------



## magmue (Sep 5, 2018)

Oops! I think that heading might be a typo. I own Bay Club, which is an affiliate but is managed by HGVC, and it is listed under that heading along with Marbrisa and others. I think that heading should read "Affiliated Resort, Managed by HGVC" as per the explanation further up:


> Currently, there are 63 resorts listed below and grouped into one of three categories:
> 
> HGVC Developed_****_ & Managed Resorts
> Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)
> Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC)


----------



## dayooper (Sep 5, 2018)

One of the biggest issues with MarBrisa is the costs. The buy in may be lower, but the maintenance fees are pretty high compared to Vegas or Orlando. I know at one point, the activation fee was much more than most resorts. That may have changed, but when I was looking to buy, it was the case. If you are looking for just points, MarBrisa may not be the way to go. If you are looking to use it as your home resort and actually stay there, it’s a great resort in a great location.

As far as affiliates versus developed, there really is no difference. Some Tuggers, like @Panina, swear by their affiliate resorts. Others prefer the developed resorts. As someone said above, only 2 affiliates have left HGVC and at least one of them was member driven.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 5, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> 1. Many of the resorts listed above as "managed" are still affiliates.
> -- Plantation Beach Club at IRP is on the list and I know that it's an affiliate.
> 
> 2. It's extremely rare for an affiliate to drop out - like 2x in 25 yrs.
> ...



Bay club joining hgvc is optional. 

At bay club it works almost like hgvc developed resorts.  If you are enrolled, the weeks are automatically converted to points.  You can also borrow points like standard hgvc resorts.  For bay club you have to request to use your home week if you do not want it converted to points.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Sep 5, 2018)

dayooper said:


> One of the biggest issues with MarBrisa is the costs. The buy in may be lower, but the maintenance fees are pretty high compared to Vegas or Orlando. I know at one point, the activation fee was much more than most resorts. That may have changed, but when I was looking to buy, it was the case. If you are looking for just points, MarBrisa may not be the way to go. If you are looking to use it as your home resort and actually stay there, it’s a great resort in a great location.
> 
> As far as affiliates versus developed, there really is no difference. Some Tuggers, like @Panina, swear by their affiliate resorts. Others prefer the developed resorts. As someone said above, only 2 affiliates have left HGVC and at least one of them was member driven.


Whereas I love my affiliates I never say never will they leave hgvc as it happened with others before.  Therefore I believe if you get an affiliate, get one where either you want to go if it wasn’t part of hgvc or get a high demand week/area that also trades in Interval.  My affiliates are on Marco Island and a new years week at Hutchinson Island thus if any of them left hgvc I would still be very happy having them. Meanwhile I enjoy the hgvc system.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 5, 2018)

Ugh too bad.  Here is a map of the resorts too.  https://www.hgv.com/.../CRP-MAP-13000.10-Corporate-Map...


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 5, 2018)

Another discrepancy in that list:  Valdoro was developed by an independent developer, not HGVC, so technically it is an affiliate as well.  However, HGVC started managing the resort early in their sales so it has been a HGVC property from almost day 1.  But it does have some different rules, such as two separate Platinum seasons (summer and winter) -- owners of one _don't_ have Home Week privileges in the other.  They also have fixed weeks w/ automatic reservations.

Kurt


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 6, 2018)

RE the list in post #7.

Most of those resorts (but not all) are affiliates.
Most of the HGVC developed resorts (but not all) are missing from the list.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 6, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> Thank you so much!!  MarBrisa is not affiliated as someone thought



In that same link you quote it gives examples of affiliate agreements and Marbrisa is one of the examples.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 6, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> Here is what I just found on a link posted above.  Awesome.  It is not affiliated. I think it might have started that way but converted.
> 
> *HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts*
> 
> ...



I didn't. realize that the Elara is an affiliate.  I thought that HGVC bought a certain section of the building to make it part of the club.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 6, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I didn't. realize that the Elara is an affiliate. I thought that HGVC bought a certain section of the building to make it part of the club.



At affiliates, HGVC management and membership is considered optional. 
Elara is fully integrated into the HGVC system and lacks those attributes.
.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I didn't. realize that the Elara is an affiliate.  I thought that HGVC bought a certain section of the building to make it part of the club.



HGVC bought all of the unsold Elara out of Westgate Bankruptcy.  I do not think it is an affiliate, but it did not start as an HGVC.  They now manage the whole building, including the Westgate units, and they now are the only one selling Elara.  But they did not want Westgate people to convert to HGVC as they did not give them that path.  I do not know if that was a part of the deal or if they just figured they had a LOT of inventory to sell, as that is a huge building with a lot of unsold inventory.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 6, 2018)

dvc_john said:


> RE the list in post #7.
> 
> Most of those resorts (but not all) are affiliates.
> Most of the HGVC developed resorts (but not all) are missing from the list.



So it sounds like some of the information in the "Developed and Managed by HGVC" is incorrect and needs updating/fixing?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2018)

hurnik said:


> So it sounds like some of the information in the "Developed and Managed by HGVC" is incorrect and needs updating/fixing?



This is a volunteer organization.  Do you wish to volunteer to do this?


----------



## hurnik (Sep 6, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> This is a volunteer organization.  Do you wish to volunteer to do this?



LOL, I certainly don't mind, I just wanted to make sure I was understanding the issue, as there was a lot of back and forth with the affiliate moniker.

But sure, I'd take a few stabs at it (probably get it wrong the first few times).



Although from what I can tell, Maggie's post #10, seems to be that it's just the heading of the section that maybe needs to be changed?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2018)

hurnik said:


> LOL, I certainly don't mind, I just wanted to make sure I was understanding the issue, as there was a lot of back and forth with the affiliate moniker.
> 
> But sure, I'd take a few stabs at it (probably get it wrong the first few times).
> 
> ...




Update the list and get GT75 to update the sticky.

Affiliates are weird.  Some people here advise people to avoid them at all costs, and some people think there are opportunities for better value via resale. 

I myself ignore the Affiliate vs HGVC direct, provided you are NOT restricted from participating in HGVC.  The only affiliates that may be an issue via resales are some resales of S CA GPR, and previous Westgate Elara deeds.  Are there any other restrictions?  Maybe we should just make sure that is clearly delineated.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 7, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Update the list and get GT75 to update the sticky.
> 
> Affiliates are weird.  Some people here advise people to avoid them at all costs, and some people think there are opportunities for better value via resale.
> 
> I myself ignore the Affiliate vs HGVC direct, provided you are NOT restricted from participating in HGVC.  The only affiliates that may be an issue via resales are some resales of S CA GPR, and previous Westgate Elara deeds.  Are there any other restrictions?  Maybe we should just make sure that is clearly delineated.



Thank you, Sandy!

Yeah, I get confused by them too.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 7, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Affiliates are weird.  Some people here advise people to avoid them at all costs, and some people think there are opportunities for better value via resale.
> 
> I myself ignore the Affiliate vs HGVC direct, provided you are NOT restricted from participating in HGVC.  The only affiliates that may be an issue via resales are some resales of S CA GPR, and previous Westgate Elara deeds.  Are there any other restrictions?  Maybe we should just make sure that is clearly delineated.


Personally, I don't really care if a week I own is an Affiliate or not and that would never influence my buying decision.   I view it as some properties have some different rules, and if a week there will work for me and is a good fit, I would be interested in it.  I currently own a mix of Affiliate and HGVC-developed weeks and I am happy with what I have -- no regrets.

Kurt


----------



## hurnik (Sep 7, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Personally, I don't really care if a week I own is an Affiliate or not and that would never influence my buying decision.   I view it as some properties have some different rules, and if a week there will work for me and is a good fit, I would be interested in it.  I currently own a mix of Affiliate and HGVC-developed weeks and I am happy with what I have -- no regrets.
> 
> Kurt



I had thought about an Affiliate a while ago for 2 reasons:

1)  was Bay Club, and the buy-in was like 2/3 less (at the time) of the Vegas, albeit MF were more.
2)  I think some of the FL affiliates can opt-in to Interval International and/or RCI (I really wish I had II access).

So I think there's merit, it just kinda depends on what the person is looking for or wanting to use.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 7, 2018)

It is expensive and carries business risk to build new properties  if you are not sure that you are going to have  the sales to support the project. However, owners want to have as many options as possible to travel. I think that HGVC was smart in forming alliances with preexisting timeshares that became affiliates without having to tie up the capital.

People love HGVC because it is very flexible and because it provides good value for good quality accommodation. That would have not necessarily been possible if they had not been careful with their investments. To me, both the owners and the company see the value of having affiliate resorts in the club. I do not see why anyone would not look at the merits of all possible purchases, including affiliates, especially if the main goal is points.

I own at Hilton Craigendarroch lodges, one of the lowest MF in the club. Indeed, it can be enrolled in Interval as well. Even if you do not intend to trade in Interval you can be a member just to have access to the getaways and accommodation certificates.


----------



## magmue (Sep 7, 2018)

And on the plus side for affiliates is no ROFR, which is almost certainly why they are generally more affordable.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Sep 8, 2018)

I am now so confused.  I really don't understand affiliated and what the difference is and why it matters?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> I am now so confused.  I really don't understand affiliated and what the difference is and why it matters?



It doesn't matter to most of us, especially once they are in your account.  

It matters to buy, because some GPR (Carlsbad, CA) and Westgate deeded Elara units do not qualify to participate in HGVC.
It matters to buy, because some have NO ROFR and thus may be a bit cheaper to acquire. 

So for most resale weeks it makes NO difference.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> I am now so confused.  I really don't understand affiliated and what the difference is and why it matters?



Advantages of affiliate 
You might prefer the location and plan to use it at least 1/2 the time. Some affiliates are high demand areas and are difficult to trade in. By owning there you are guaranteed you can go there.

There is no rofr so you can find a great deal.

If you want to have the option to trade in interval some affiliates provide that option.   Pure hgvc, you can only trade thru rci.

Risk is if the affiliate leaves the system. It has happened, two I can think of, but members of hgvc were allow to stay.  If this happened resale would be less as you would not be able to sell the hgvc part of the week. 

With a pure hgvc you can always borrow next years points.  With some affiliates if you have a flex week, you need to request a week one year prior.  You have to wait until you are confirmed with a week until you can deposit it in the hgvc system and use the points.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 8, 2018)

hurnik said:


> So it sounds like some of the information in the "Developed and Managed by HGVC" is incorrect and needs updating/fixing?



Along with the help of @alwysonvac, we have previously submitted some updates to our HGVC Informational Overview document.    One of the updates was concerning the HGVC Developed vs Affiliated list.   Here is from the update submitted.   If you have comments/corrections, please provide:


·       HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts (21 d/m)
·       HGVC Managed Resorts (27 mndg)
·       HGVC Affiliated Resorts (25 aff)
·       HGVC in Development (4 dev)



*UNITED STATES*

California (Carlsbad)
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa _mngd_
• Grand Pacific Palisades Resort _aff_
• Carlsbad Seapointe Resort _aff_

California (San Francisco)
• Club Donatello _aff_

Colorado (Breckenridge
• Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability] _mngd_

District of Columbia (Washington)
• The District by Hilton Club _d/m_

Florida (Captiva Island)
• The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_

Florida (Fort Meyers Beach)
• Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _mngd_

Florida (Stuart)
• Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_

Florida (Marco Island)
• Club Regency of Marco Island _mngd_
• Eagle's Nest Beach Resort _mngd_
• Sunset Cove _(no longer managed by HGVC)_ _aff_
• The Surf Club of Marco _mngd_
• The Charter Club of Marco Beach _mngd_

Florida (Miami)
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza (aka HGVC at South Beach) _d/m_

Florida (Orlando)
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld_ d/m_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village (aka HGVC on International Drive) _d/m_
• Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _d/m_
• Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _mngd_

Florida (Sanibel Island)
• Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Shell Island Beach Club Resort _(no longer managed by HGVC)_ _aff_
• Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_

Hawaii (Honolulu)
• Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _d/m_
• Kalia Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _d/m_
• Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _d/m_
• Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _d/m_
• Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _mngd_

Hawaii (Waikoloa)
• Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club_ d/m_
• Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club_ d/m_
• The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort_ mngd_

Nevada (Las Vegas)
• Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club_ d/m_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo_ d/m_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas_ d/m_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise (aka HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton on Karen Ave)_ d/m_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard (aka HGVC on the LV Strip)_ d/m_

New York
• The Hilton Club *(only available to owners of this property)*_ d/m_
• West 57TH Street by Hilton Club_ d/m_
• The Residences by Hilton Club_ dev_

South Carolina (Charleston)
• Liberty Place Charleston by Hilton Club_ dev_

South Carolina (Hilton Head Island)
• Ocean Oaks by Hilton Grand Vacation Club_ mngd_

South Carolina (Myrtle Beach)
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club_ mngd_
• Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacation Club_ mngd_
• Ocean 16 by Hilton Grand Vacation Club dev

Utah (Park City)
• Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club_ d/m_


*INTERNATIONAL*

Indonesia
• Anantara Vacation Club, Bali _aff_

Italy
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne _mngd_

Japan
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Sesokojima Island _dev_
• The Bay Forest Odawara by Hilton Club _d/m_

Mexico 
• Fiesta Americana Cozumel All Inclusive Resort _aff_
• Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco _aff_
• Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun _aff_
• Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos All Inclusive Golf and Spa Resort _aff_
• Grand Fiesta Americana Los Cabos All Inclusive Golf and Spa _aff_
• Grand Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta All Inclusive _aff_
• Live Aqua Boutique Resort Playa del Carmen _aff_
• Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta _aff_ 
• Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya _aff_
• The Explorean Cozumel _aff_
• The Explorean Kohunlich _aff_
• The Grand Mayan Acapulco _aff_
• The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta _aff_
• The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya _aff_

Portugal
• Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability] _aff_

Scotland
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge _mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites _d/m_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodge _mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld _mngd_

Thailand
• Anantara Vacation Club Bophut, Koh Samui _aff_
• Anantara Vacation Club Chiang Mai _aff_
• Anantara Vacation Club Mai Khao Phuket _aff_
• Anantara Vacation Club at Sathorn Bangkok _aff_

New Zealand
• Anantara Vacation Club at Oak Shores Queenstown _aff_


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

GT75 maybe some of the affiliate confusion is because affiliate means different things within the explanation of hgvc. 

In your prior post For example it shows
Eagles Nest Beach Resort as mngd
Ocean 22 as mngd
Shell Island Beach Club Resort as aff

For buying Eagles Nest is an affiliate with no rofr , Ocean 22 is pure hgvc with rofr and Shell Island left the system and only owners who were enrolled in hgvc can use it and cannot pass hgvc rights to a new owner.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> GT75 maybe some of the affiliate confusion is because affiliate means different things within the explanation of hgvc.
> 
> In your prior post For example it shows
> *Eagles Nest Beach Resort as mngd
> ...



The classifications were based on HGV’s resort map
https://www.hgv.com/development/ (see legend)


----------



## GT75 (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> For buying Eagles Nest is an affiliate with no rofr , Ocean 22 is pure hgvc with rofr and Shell Island left the system and only owners who were enrolled in hgvc can use it and cannot pass hgvc rights to a new owner.



I agree that there is a lot of confusion with what is affiliate and what isn't.    Ocean 22 isn't pure HGVC however.    The building isn't owned by HGVC.   It really depends on why is the person asking the question.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> The classification are based on HGV’s resort map found - https://www.hgv.com/development/
> 
> View attachment 8171


I think that is why it adds to the confusion of newbies.  When we talk about resale affiliates with no rofr they are different then the classification based on hgv’s resort map.  Not sure how to separate the two for clarification.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I agree that there is a lot of confusion with what is affiliate and what isn't.    Ocean 22 isn't pure HGVC however.    The building isn't owned by HGVC.   It really depends on why is the person asking the question.


When I say pure, I mean you must be a member of hgvc, trading occurs only through RCI and their is rofr.  Is there a better word I can used?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> I think that is why it adds to the confusion of newbies.  When we talk about *resale affiliates with no rofr *they are different then the classification based on hgv’s resort map.  Not sure how to separate the two for clarification.


This list was intended for the the HGVC Overview article on the TUG ADVICE Page.
I suggest a separate list in the sticky ROFR thread regarding “resorts with no ROFR”.

There are some listed in this thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-resorts-that-do-not-have-rofr.265920/


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> If you have comments/corrections, please provide:



The HGV map has additional updates

Ocean 16 is now Ocean Enclave by Hilton Grand Vacation Club
Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacation Club was added
The Quinn Central Park by Hilton Club was added
Los Cabos was added


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2018)

IOW, including _true_ affiliates among the list of those "mngd" muddies the water.

The problem is that the designation "mngd" doesn't distinguish between resorts that are actually independent affiliates whose association with HGVC is voluntary (i.e. the legacy SW Florida resorts, Plantation Bch Cl. @IRP, and Bay Club) and resorts which are wholly integrated into the HGVC system with mandatory membership (Valdoro, Anderson Ocean, Ocean 22, Ocean Oaks, etc.).

IMHO, an affiliate with voluntary membership should get the "aff" designation, whether or not managed, perhaps "mngd/aff." <just my 2 cents>
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> IOW, including _true_ affiliates among the list of those "mngd" muddies the water.
> 
> The problem is that the designation "mngd" doesn't distinguish between resorts that are actually independent affiliates whose association with HGVC is *voluntary* (i.e. the legacy SW Florida resorts, Plantation Bch Cl. @IRP, and Bay Club) and resorts which are wholly integrated into the HGVC system with *mandatory* membership (Valdoro, Anderson Ocean, Ocean 22, Ocean Oaks, etc.).
> 
> ...



Good point 

JMHO... I think we should add clarification but avoid changing HGV’s terminology to prevent further confusion.

Perhaps mngd(voluntary membership) and mngd(mandatory membership)


----------



## GT75 (Sep 8, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> The HGV map has additional updates
> 
> Ocean 16 is now Ocean Enclave by Hilton Grand Vacation Club
> Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacation Club was added
> ...



Also, the Anantara Vacation Club resorts need to come off (well, they will be gone by December anyway)


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Good point
> 
> JMHO... I think we should add clarification but avoid changing HGV’s terminology to prevent further confusion.
> 
> Perhaps mngd(voluntary membership) and mngd(mandatory membership)


Maybe
mngd(independent affiliate, voluntary membership, no rofr)
mngd(mandatory membership, rofr)

This way between stickies and threads a newbie sees consistency in words we use as it relates to the resorts.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 8, 2018)

I think most Newbies as asking because they are worrying if the affiliates will drop HGVC.



alwysonvac said:


> Good point
> 
> JMHO... I think we should add clarification but avoid changing HGV’s terminology to prevent further confusion.
> 
> Perhaps mngd(voluntary membership) and mngd(mandatory membership)



Shall we also add No ROFR to the list?


----------



## hurnik (Sep 8, 2018)

Now I'm even more confused.
LOL!

In terms of ROFR, I don't think that should be the deliniating factor for "affiliate".  Maybe a RESORT specific item?

I tend to lean towards the "affiliate" part where HGVC membership is "optional" (also doesn't HGVC charge a diff. fee if you buy an affiliate?  I can't remember) along with the II/RCI thing.

Like I don't think I can buy FA in Cozumel and then join HGVC can I?  (it's a "different" kind of affiliated resort like Club Intrawest and Anantara?)


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> Maybe
> mngd(*independent affiliate*, voluntary membership, no rofr)
> mngd(mandatory membership, rofr)
> 
> This way between stickies and threads a newbie sees consistency in words we use as it relates to the resorts.



Doesn’t voluntary membership always mean independent affiliate? 

Instead of repeating “independent affiliate” every time we list voluntary, perhaps we can use Talent312’s statement at the top. 

Something like... 
_
HGVC managed resorts include both _

_Independent affiliates whose association with HGVC is *voluntary* (i.e. the legacy SW Florida resorts, Plantation Beach Club @IRP, Bay Club, etc)  _
_Resorts which are wholly integrated into the HGVC system with *mandatory* membership (Valdoro, Anderson Ocean, Ocean 22, Ocean Oaks, etc.)._


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Shall we also add No ROFR to the list?



I honestly don’t know if anyone knows all of the resorts that have no ROFR  therefore I hesitate to add it to the overview document. I suggested the ROFR sticky thread so it can be updated more frequently as new information is shared. 

The final decision is up to you


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Doesn’t voluntary membership always mean independent affiliate?
> 
> Instead of repeating “independent affiliate” every time we list voluntary, perhaps we can use Talent312’s statement at the top.
> 
> ...


Great wording


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> I honestly don’t know if anyone knows all of the resorts that have no ROFR  therefore I hesitate to add it to the overview document. I suggested the ROFR sticky thread so it can be updated more frequently as new information is shared.
> 
> The final decision is up to you


Maybe a link to the sticky in the overview document.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> When I say pure, I mean you must be a member of hgvc, trading occurs only through RCI and their is rofr.  Is there a better word I can used?


So Flamingo was the first "true" HGVC-developed property, has mandatory membership, only trades through the HGVC RCI portal, but does _not_ have ROFR.  So is it "pure"?  Certainly muddies the water! 

I think just focusing on the various attributes of each resort is the way to go, instead of trying to categorize resorts into affiliate, managed, developed, etc.  There are just so many combinations.  Maybe a chart with checkboxes for the attributes that each property has?

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> So Flamingo was the first "true" HGVC-developed property, has mandatory membership, only trades through the HGVC RCI portal, but does _not_ have ROFR.  So is it "pure"?  Certainly muddies the water!
> 
> I think just focusing on the various attributes of each resort is the way to go, instead of trying to categorize resorts into affiliate, managed, developed, etc.  There are just so many combinations.  Maybe a chart with checkboxes for the attributes that each property has?
> 
> Kurt


I like the idea of a chart with checkboxes but sadly our non developer resort information is lacking.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

Additional updates

In the overview document for the TUG ADVICE page and the ROFR Sticky thread, we should  indicate that some properties have mixed ownership

MarBrisa (mixed ownerships: HGVC and Grand Pacific)
Elara (mixed ownerships: HGVC and Westgate)

The ROFR Sticky thread should also indicate which resorts no longer include HGVC membership on resale

Sunset Cove (aka Holiday Inn Club Vacations Sunset Cove Resort)


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

Geez.   My head is spinning.  Thanks for handling this.

Question:  Do the voluntary affiliates currently have electronic access to points booking/exchanges via HGVC?  Is this in development TTB of anyone's knowledge?
I gather this is different for HGVC or mandatory resorts which I assume are all fully online.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Geez.   My head is spinning.  Thanks for handling this.
> 
> Question:  Do the voluntary affiliates currently have electronic access to points booking/exchanges via HGVC?  Is this in development TTB of anyone's knowledge?
> I gather this is different for HGVC or mandatory resorts which I assume are all fully online.



I think it varies. I believe some of the SW Florida resorts currently don’t have online booking, but are changing to having online available.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Geez.   My head is spinning.  Thanks for handling this.
> 
> Question:  Do the voluntary affiliates currently have electronic access to points booking/exchanges via HGVC?  Is this in development TTB of anyone's knowledge?
> I gather this is different for HGVC or mandatory resorts which I assume are all fully online.


Many affiliates you cannot currently book online.  Hgvc announced at the end of the year many will be available to book online.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks  @Panina @dayooper


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> Many affiliates you cannot currently book online.  Hgvc announced at the end of the year many will be available to book online.



 Panina's comment is acurate, i would like to clarify though:

-whether you own and affiliate or not, when you use the points you access the exact same system and can book the same resorts through the HGVC portal

-it is true that many affiliates are not available online yet. However, this is not a criteria to buy on not an affiliate since access to any resort in the system (affiliate or not) is the same for all HGVC members. Unless i misunderstood Panina's point and that was that if you want to visit frequently a certain affiliate, you should absolutely buy there because they are harder to book at the moment.

Since booking is not a criteria, you have to decide whether you buy  for points or because you want to visit a particular resort frequently. If you buy for points, you can buy any resort in the system, so wan not only a good price but also a lower maintenance fee per point. BUY PLATINUM ONLY IMO, it makes the most sense since the MF are the same as gold and silver but you get more points.

One approach that allows me to compare costs across TS companies (Hilton, |Marriott etc), I add the maintenance fees to 10% of the initial cost to find out my annual cost per week.
For example, if i pay $7000 to buy  a 7000 platinum week and the MF is $800 per year,  my annual cost is $1500. This allows me to compare with 7000 points at another resort. If instead i pay 5000 upfront but the MF is 1400, my annual cost is 1900 for the same 7000 points.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

I'll bite:  why 10%


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I'll bite:  why 10%



I assume he is spreading the initial $$ spent across a 10 year period, like of similar to straight line depreciation.  If he hold the property longer than 10 years than he would adjust the % used.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I'll bite:  why 10%


i "amortize" my purchases in 10 years. It is not an accounting approach, i just want to be able to compare across resorts and across systems. Why 10 years? It is not scientific, rather a personal preference. I bought my contracts for the long run but the industry evolves and i do not want to use a longer period of time. Who knows, maybe in 10 years the prices will be the same or a bit more (resale) but there is a good chance that they will be zero even for what it has some resale value today.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> i "amortize" my purchases in 10 years. It is not an accounting approach, i just want to be able to compare across resorts and across systems. Why 10 years? It is not scientific, rather a personal preference. I bought my contracts for the long run but the industry evolves and i do not want to use a longer period of time. Who knows, maybe in 10 years the prices will be the same or a bit more (resale) but there is a good chance that they will be zero even for what it has some resale value today.



I guessed:  works well with 'worthless' timeshares (no comments please).  Perhaps not as well (too conservative) with more stalwart purchases.  IMHO


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I guessed:  works well with 'worthless' timeshares (no comments please).  Perhaps not as well (too conservative) with more stalwart purchases.  IMHO


If I understand correctly, even high end resorts have fallen in price quite a bit (resale) in the last 10 years. I do not own any "worthless" timeshare but i do not know what the future has for us so i prefer to consider the future value a big zero in 10 years.

If i may add, most owners do not add any opportunity cost which is not correct IMO. If any other investments you own have been yielding more than zero in the last 10 and 20 years (i would hope so), you should add that percentage to your annual TS cost . In any case, i feel comfortable with 10%, it allows me to compare a Visana mandatory with a HGVC week. I am not claiming that it is the only way one can do it but it is simple and it works for me.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> If I understand correctly, even high end resorts have fallen in price quite a bit (resale) in the last 10 years. I do not own any "worthless" timeshare but i do not know what the future has for us so i prefer to consider the future value a big zero in 10 years.


I understand.  The 'worthless' was tongue in cheek.
Many others do consider zero value for ease of accounting and fluctuating values/MF's


----------



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Geez.   My head is spinning.  Thanks for handling this.
> 
> Question:  Do the voluntary affiliates currently have electronic access to points booking/exchanges via HGVC?  Is this in development TTB of anyone's knowledge?
> I gather this is different for HGVC or mandatory resorts which I assume are all fully online.


Bay club which is an affiliate but managed by hgvc has online booking.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Bay club which is an affiliate but managed by hgvc has online booking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I've been watching Bay Club and MarBrisa for possible points generators in retirement.....some day.  Sigh.

Thanks Frank.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2018)

The initial post asked about MarBrisa.

We know HGV’s resort map refers to it as a Managed Resort. And HGV’s annual report indicates that this property is a Fee-for-service arrangement with Grand Pacific (GP) and also sub-managed by GP. (link)

But is it mandatory or voluntary? Based on the various TUG threads about MarBrisa, I think it’s voluntary but lol, I’m not sure anymore 

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## magmue (Sep 8, 2018)

> Bay club which is an affiliate but managed by hgvc has online booking.


Not for Home Week - we had to fill out a paper form last spring and FAX it to them for our stay this December. We got a summer newsletter from Bay Club's VOA that included the "Great news" that beginning with reservations for 2020, we would be able to submit reservation requests "electronically". Via email.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I've been watching Bay Club and MarBrisa for possible points generators in retirement.....some day.  Sigh.
> 
> Thanks Frank.


That is what I use my bay club units for.  I bought them when it made sense as the Las Vegas units where $14k.  With those prices I could live with the higher mf but the resale prices of Vegas has brought plat units to $1 or less.  Now I dont think I would buy bay club units vs Vegas.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2018)

magmue said:


> Not for Home Week - we had to fill out a paper form last spring and FAX it to them for our stay this December. We got a summer newsletter from Bay Club's VOA that included the "Great news" that beginning with reservations for 2020, we would be able to submit reservation requests "electronically". Via email.


Online booking using hgvc website.  Did not mean for usage of home week at bay club.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Question:  Do the voluntary affiliates currently have electronic access to points booking/exchanges via HGVC?



If you enroll, you use your HGVC account to book HGVC+RCI resorts online.
But how HGVC points are posted to your account differs among the resorts.

Many pre-book your home-week up to 2 yrs in advance, so no points unless:
You cancel your home-week - online or by phone - to get use of the points.
-- _I cancel mine online whenever it shows up, as I'm only using it for points._

HGVC says online booking for stays at affiliates will happen (i.e. FA Cozumel).
But affiliates have resisted. A HGVC rep at an affiliate did not think they'd agree.
"We're used to a weekly schedule. HGVC online booking will disrupt that."
_-- meaning that there'll be more work for the front desk and maids._


.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 9, 2018)

Great thread....thanks to all contributing.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 9, 2018)

GT75 will need input from folks on which resorts are have *mandatory HGVC membership vs voluntary HGVC membership *and which Club resorts have *NO ROFR*. 
Please share what you know. 

*Here’s the list of managed resorts *

Florida
• Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _mngd_
• The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _mngd_
• Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Club Regency of Marco Island _mngd_
• Eagle's Nest Beach Resort _mngd_
• The Surf Club of Marco _mngd_
• The Charter Club of Marco Beach _mngd_
• Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability] _mngd_

Other locations 
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa _mngd_
• Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability] _mngd_
• Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _mngd_
• The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort_ mngd_
• Ocean Oaks by Hilton Grand Vacation Club_ mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club_ mngd_
• Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacation Club_ mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne _mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge _mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodge _mngd_
• Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld _mngd_


----------



## magmue (Sep 9, 2018)

Bay Club - voluntary HGVC membership, no ROFR


----------



## Panina (Sep 9, 2018)

All of these are voluntary hgvc membership with no rofr

Surf Club of Marco Island

Eagles Nest of Marco Island

Charter Club of Marco Island

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Hutchinson Island

Except for Charter Club all can trade in Interval.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 9, 2018)

AFAIK, all resorts on Sanibel-Captiva & Ft.Myers Bch are voluntary, no rofr.
As legacy affiliates, they existed b4 HGVC, and were included at inception.*

-----------------------------
*Hilton's relationship with the SW Florida resorts stems from it partnering
w-Mariner Group in 1992 to form HGVC. When Hilton bought them out in
1996, they kept their resorts as affiliates.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 9, 2018)

Panina said:


> All of these are voluntary hgvc membership with no rofr
> 
> Surf Club of Marco Island
> Eagles Nest of Marco Island
> ...


I guess I never realized we cannot trade Charter Club in II.  I wonder why that is?  Anyone know the history behind this?

Kurt


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 10, 2018)

I have found this in the 2018 HGVC Disclosure Statement (from my HGVC online account).

It looks to me that the chance of terminating the affiliation of a resort managed by HGVC  is slim to none. They state a possible reason for termination if they fail to maintain and manage the resort properly which cannot be the case if HGVC manages the property since they would be accusing themselves of doing a poor job. 

"HGVC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO SUSPEND OR TERMINATE PARTICIPATION OF AN AFFILIATED
RESORT IN THE CLUB IF THE AFFILIATED RESORT FAILS TO MAINTAIN AND MANAGE THE
ACCOMMODATIONS AND FACILITIES OF THE AFFILIATED RESORT AT THE LEVEL OF QUALITY AND
CUSTOMER SERVICE ESTABLISHED BY HGVC FOR ALL AFFILIATED RESORTS FROM TIME TO TIME. AN
AFFILIATED RESORT’S RELATIONSHIP WITH THE CLUB MAY ALSO BE TERIMINATED OR SUSPENDED IF
THE ASSOCIATION FILES BANKRUPTCY OR BECOMES INSOLVENT. HGVC SHALL NOT HAVE THE RIGHT
TO TERMINATE THE AFFILIATION OF A CLUB RESORT DURING THE FIRST FIVE YEAR’S OF OPERATION
OR SO LONG AS THE DEVELOPER OF A CLUB RESORT CONTROLS THE OWNERS ASSOCIATION OF THE
PROJECT, AS SET OUT IN THE GOVERNING DOCUMENTS FOR THE CLUB RESORT."


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2018)

BTW, an affiliated resort also has the right to kick HGVC to the curb...
Even when parting ways, members previously enrolled kept their status.
.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, an affiliated resort also has the right to kick HGVC to the curb...
> Even when parting ways, members previously enrolled kept their status.
> .



That’s what happened at Shell Island Beach Club. A small contingent of owners, some year long owners pushed a vote to remove HGVC as resort managers when the HOA was in flux. It happened very fast and many were not happy with the decision. Any HGVC member kept their membership and the ability to convert to points. If they sell, however, the unit leaves HGVC.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Oct 6, 2018)

Does MarBrisa have ROFR?



Panina said:


> All of these are voluntary hgvc membership with no rofr
> 
> Surf Club of Marco Island
> 
> ...


----------



## dayooper (Oct 6, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> Does MarBrisa have ROFR?



No, it doesn’t. I have seen great deals on those units. I think one Tug members said they purchased a 7000 point 2 bedroom platinum for $2000.

I’m not sure if HGVC membership is voluntary like the SW Florida resorts or not.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (Oct 7, 2018)

dayooper said:


> No, it doesn’t. I have seen great deals on those units. I think one Tug members said they purchased a 7000 point 2 bedroom platinum for $2000.
> 
> I’m not sure if HGVC membership is voluntary like the SW Florida resorts or not.


on a resale how do I know if it is an HGVC unit?  I know they sold older units that were not.  I want to be apart of HGVC.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 7, 2018)

Judy Nagaoka said:


> on a resale how do I know if it is an HGVC unit?  I know they sold older units that were not.  I want to be apart of HGVC.



I think that has been changed. As always, ask to see the estoppel. If you are buying from a reputable broker, they should help you in this regard.


----------



## bcjenkins (Dec 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Along with the help of @alwysonvac, we have previously submitted some updates to our HGVC Informational Overview document.    One of the updates was concerning the HGVC Developed vs Affiliated list.   Here is from the update submitted.   If you have comments/corrections, please provide...



I believe _Ocean Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club_ should be added to the Hawaii (Waikoloa) section of the list and tagged with "d/m."  Yes?

Bruce


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey guys. I found this thread to be both helpful and a bit confusing. I am curious if anyone has a proper understanding of Ocean 22 specifically? I am in the process of buying a unit resale and would like to know what I'm getting, and any limitations there will be since it is not HGVC developed, and only managed.

Is this considered an affiliate?
Will there be an option for ROFR?
Do they have the choice of leaving HGVC?
Is there a difference with how I will book?

I appreciate any insight into this!


----------



## GT75 (Dec 8, 2018)

OK, Ocean 22 along with Ocean Oak & Ocean Enclave & Anderson Ocean Club were all build/purchased via the arrangement with the Strand Capital Group.    This basically means that HGVC didn't have to front the money for the project.    They are fully integrated into HGVC with ROFR.   Anderson Ocean Club does have some units which isn't part of HGVC.  The others are totally all HGVC.

There will not be a difference on how you book.   I see them as very unlikely to ever leave HGVC.    This has been a very beneficial business arrangement to both parties.   That is my take, but hopefully others can help.


----------



## Panina (Dec 8, 2018)

cas42021 said:


> Hey guys. I found this thread to be both helpful and a bit confusing. I am curious if anyone has a proper understanding of Ocean 22 specifically? I am in the process of buying a unit resale and would like to know what I'm getting, and any limitations there will be since it is not HGVC developed, and only managed.
> 
> Is this considered an affiliate?
> Will there be an option for ROFR?
> ...


For owning it is not an affiliate as you do not have a choice to not be a member of hgvc.
There is Rofr.


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 9, 2018)

Panina said:


> For owning it is not an affiliate as you do not have a choice to not be a member of hgvc.
> There is Rofr.


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 9, 2018)

We own at Ocean 22 and I can confirm GT75's and Panina's understandings.


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 9, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the info folks! Makes me feel more comfortable about my hopefully recent purchase. (ROFR pending)


----------



## GT75 (Dec 10, 2018)

OK, I am working on redoing the HGVC Resort Overview table.   I would like comments on if this helps solve the questions that keep coming up concerning affiliate, ROFR, ect.    Right now, it is only the US properties.    I will add the international plus bHC once I get enough feedback.

Now,  I will need some help with the GPR properties.     Are they all like MarBrisa? (Some units are only part of GPR and can not be enrolled in HGVC. No ROFR


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 11, 2018)

Here are some old 2016 posts but it’s probably best to get an update from a GP Owner.

Grand Pacific Palisades

HGVC and Grand Pacific Resorts

Grand Pacific Palisades "convert" to HGVC Points


----------

